

How we made an extra £14 million a year for a travel company - paraschopra
http://www.conversion-rate-experts.com/sunshine-case-study/

======
dmix
_Improving conversion isn’t just about expressing benefits; it’s about
overcoming all the major objections._

Key lesson from this article.

------
pchristensen
"...Don’t just test your site—test your competitors’ too. By comparing
sunshine.co.uk against the competition, we were quickly able to see what they
were doing right—and what we could do better."

Hadn't thought of that before. Nice tip!

------
DEADBEEF
"In fact, during this period, the travel industry lost over £2.1 billion in
profit."

Does this even make sense?

~~~
pchristensen
I was trying to figure out if they lost 2.1B pounds, or if profit fell by 2.1B
pounds.

